# Crawlers and Leaches



## Archeryelkdude (Feb 6, 2005)

Where does a guy buy flats of crawlers and bulk leaches? What do they cost?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Cabelas sell flats of crawlers.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Also, some bait shops will sell them that way if you let them know what you are looking for..that is the way they buy them.


----------



## NWWalleyeGuy (Oct 9, 2004)

I typically get leaches from:

lolbait.com

The only problem is that they are not typically available until at least late March.


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Try Vados at www.vadosbait.com. Excellent quality bait and they will ship wherever.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Try Fargo Bait shop. The leeches last year were awesome and the crawlers were right up there with anybody else. They have good deals when buying in bulk,.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Where is Fargo Bait Shop?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Fargo bait is on the 400 block of 10th st south.They have a sign along the street where you pull into an ally.They have great bait at reasonable prices.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I see your in Montana so Bismarck might be a better bet for you. Dakota Tackle sells flats of crawlers and leeches by the pound. Just let them know what you want in advance so they can make sure they have it or save it for you. I forgot the prices but im sure you could call and find out.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

There is a bait shop in Dilworth MN, just over the river from Fargo ND call D and H Bait. They sell both of the items you are loking for. I think you fay around $17/lb for leaches and i am not sure of the price of crawlers.


----------



## Terry B (Mar 26, 2005)

go to the Minnow Bucket in Huntley. Just of I94 at the Huntley exit. they sell leeches by the pound and have good crawlers.


----------



## Archeryelkdude (Feb 6, 2005)

When do they ususally get their Leeches? What's thier minnow selection like?


----------

